# Trap Tags Needed For A Good Cause



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was wondering if any of you have donated a trap tag for the memorial of 17 year old Josh W. who fell through the ice (and died) while checking his traps? If not, would any of you who have an old or new trap tag send one for his memorial? It's going to be a wood stretcher (with trap tags) attached to a tree at the site. I am sure his friends and family would greatly appreciate it... the guy who is buliding the memorial for his friend has 289 tags to date, I told him I would try to get more trap tags for him. Please let me know if you will send one, Thanx. Send To : Shawn Wilcox 9 Pleasant St. Washburn, ME 04786


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll send an old one of mine. Has anyone asked the NTA to also post this request. I wolud think this memorial would be in the thousands of tags if the NTA was involved.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll send one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx 220 and ruger! I don't think NTA knows, but it's been on trapperman for a while...I thought a few here would like to send one...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'll be sending one too and i'll try and get some from some friends---------sb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

One from here in Alberta on it's way ..


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Old one from here will be on the way...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Swampbuck10pt, C2C and jswift Thank You...If you guys know of anyone please tell them...


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll mail one out tomorrow. When does he need them all by? I will try and get some others to help out with it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx beerman069, I am not sure but he will add them...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> AZ...I'm not a trapper so I can't help out here.....but just wanted to say...... this is a good thing you're doing buddy!!!! Hope ya get a ton of tags!!


+1 on that

unfortunatly i to do not trap


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's ok SG and SGB... I will let you pass this time lol...but you better get one! lol...there is some money in trapping but it's not easy...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I mailed one today. My heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dont know if i can still by one here this year or not

i will check and ifn they arent real spendy i will buy it just to send it


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SGB.....metal trap id tags, has your name and address on them for trap ownership identification.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> dont know if i can still by one here this year or not I will check and if they arent real spendy i will buy it just to send it


it's ok SGB, you don't have to do all that. The guy I get my trap tags from, you have to buy at least 50... they are not that much, are you going to trap next season. www.traptags.com/


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx coyotejon...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

this will help get the word out.....

http://www.trapperpredatorcaller.com/article-index/trap-tag-memorial-will-honor-teen-trapper?et_mid=610873&rid=233680741


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thanx coyotejon...


 It's the least I can do...


----------

